# Very Confused....Turn Signal Problem



## GTO219 (Jun 1, 2011)

okay so today I put in brand new LED turn signals front and rear. I installed the resistors as they are needed due to the LEDs low power. I was really excited to check them out at night because even in the day time they looked badass! (the headlights were off) They worked fine.....until it was dark out and the headlights were turned on.  They stay on all the entire time headlights are on, disabling the turn signal function and warning light function.

heres a picture of what i see when driving: 









and what it looks like!(too bad it won't work right...)











does anyone know how to fix this problem? PLEASE!
i really don't want to take these out..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Maybe its a relay problem? Maybe a ground problem, the circuit may not be broken when the switch is turned in the "off" position?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

How did you wire the resistors in?

If you used any of the headlamp grounds then when you have the lights on you are improperly grounded.

What does it do when you have Park Lights on.


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

Maybe I'm totally wrong, but have you used a 5W/21W LED?

Ground is the base of the bulb and the two "connectors" are the 5W (park) and the 21W (turn).

Please compare the LED and bulb to see if they are the same, or you might "short" the 5W and the 21W connectors if the LED is only with one connector. Strange things in the system may be the result...

I would also check the LED, it can be faulty. Connect to 12V one at a time 5/21 and see if it works outside the car.

Good luck!

(5W=5Watt 21W=21Watt)


----------



## GTO219 (Jun 1, 2011)

kallemero said:


> Maybe I'm totally wrong, but have you used a 5W/21W LED?
> 
> Ground is the base of the bulb and the two "connectors" are the 5W (park) and the 21W (turn).
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if they were the 5w 21w LEDs...i got them off ebay :2x 1157 WHITE 68-SMD LED FRONT TURN SIGNAL LIGHT BULB | eBay




and the resistors were wired in just from how i followed the directions, one spliced into power and one spliced into ground wire for all bulbs.


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi again,
Did they look like this (twin connectors)?

2 Car Bulb 1157 BAY15D 18-LED SMD Red Side/Stop Light | eBay

You would need two resistors for each socket. One for park and one for turn.
The resistor should NOT be connected to ground!
One for each cable to the 5W and 21W filament.

This is the wrong socket with only one "connector" and will short the park and turn wire.

2 Car 1156 Tail Brake White 42 SMD LED Light Bulb Lamp | eBay

I guess if you check the bulbs removed, that's the right connector 

I hope I make it clear for you... (I could try swedish!)


----------



## GTO219 (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay thanks kallemero you were right, i had LEDs with only one "connector" 
so your saying i need two resistors for each turn signal, a total of 8? i know that the turn signal socket only had 2 wires running from it.


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

Lucky me!

Where/how is the resistor connected on the cable?

I would like to change the "not to ground" I said before...

If you got a kit for a single connector, the instruction would be to connect the resistor between the two cables.
But if you do that on your car, the current will be on both filaments in the bulb, like your problem. 
The resistor is there only to make the right turnsignal speed.

The resistor should be connected to the cable with the turnsignal and to ground.

There's a ground wire somewhere, I've not taken the lights apart on mine yet. But most likely the two wires are the 5W & 21W. Maybe the ground is not a cable (metal plate). Anyway the socket with the two small pins (locking the bulb) is the ground, see where it goes.

I know it's pain to do it all again and getting the orange 5W/21W LED might be even harder. I saw just red ones on EBAY (in my example earlier) after a quick search.
Having orange parklight in the front is something we get a ticket for over here, should be only WHITE.

Sorry for all the text...


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

The turn signal bulb connectors should have three wires, they do on my 2006.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I know not everyone can read these but this may offer some help.


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

GM4Life:
A picture is worth a thousand words!

In Europe the 1156 and 1157 bulbs a very common in cars, but I guess the US system is not that easy to put the wrong bulb in the socket?

To make thing more complicated the "locking pins" are parallel on some bulbs and other are made with an offset. With the chinese LED sockets they can me either as long as they look good!

Let see how it turns out for GTO219.


----------

